# Stolen esp m7 (please read)



## xshreditupx (Feb 6, 2012)

a few weeks back i traded my ESP M7 big boss custom shop to my friend Adam Bozzarelli. As Adam usually does, he traded the guitar to someone, for a jackson. Adam received a small box, that would barely fit a boss pedal in the mail instead of said jackson. IF ANYONE has any information on a person or persons from the vancouver area playing this guitar please let me or adam know.













the person who stole the guitar is believed to be in a band called LUNG FLOWER. again any information would be helpful. thanks everyone.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 6, 2012)

What a piece of shit.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 6, 2012)

What a scumbag. I just finished a trade with Adam, he's a good dude. I have a friend who plays in Vancouver, I'll tip him off to this.


----------



## xshreditupx (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Omniverse (Feb 6, 2012)

wow, i really hope you get this dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2012)

:0


----------



## Jontain (Feb 6, 2012)

will be interesting to see how this develops, hopefully with some sweet, sweet justice.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 6, 2012)

you getting 5-0 on him stealth?


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2012)

The neverending story of the dickhead scammers,yeah.Too many around lately


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2012)

nvm


----------



## ticklemeasian (Feb 6, 2012)

here's what i realize, why would you scam someone if you give them your name, address, AND facebook? you are better off giving them your credit card info.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

He gave me someone else's name and address, I figured the rest out. Either way, not a good criminal.


----------



## Valserp (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, hope you get that back and add some karma to boot.

Just curious, since I live in a country where such douchebaggery goes unpunished on a daily basis; when you do find him - will the law be backing you up in any way?


----------



## abadonae (Feb 6, 2012)

ticklemeasian said:


> could'nt someone just sit on the delivery address on the day of delivery until the guitar gets there and sent it back to you?
> 
> 
> then you can send him back the box he sent you plus some anthrax lol?


 

Yea man thats what i'd do. probably shit on his doorstep for being involved as well. Just coz i could.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 6, 2012)

Valserp said:


> Wow, hope you get that back and add some karma to boot.
> 
> Just curious, since I live in a country where such douchebaggery goes unpunished on a daily basis; when you do find him - will the law be backing you up in any way?



I'm assuming in Bulgaria you do it the same way as in Latvia, show up with a bunch of scary looking guys and tell him to give it back before it gets real bad real fast. People who like him would be too busy soiling themselves to even consider not giving it back


----------



## mattscorn009 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the sorta thing that always scared the sh*t out of me when trading


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

The guy changed his facebook name to Gnar Lee, in light of this


----------



## Mukersman (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd just give a few swings for being in a band called "lung flower".


----------



## JPMike (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys, please get that fucker down. Adam is a hell of a good guy to deal with and it saddens me to see this. 

I wish I could help, but I am really far away.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe we should all email everyone on his friends list. Let them know the situation.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPMike said:


> Guys, please get that fucker down. Adam is a hell of a good guy to deal with and it saddens me to see this.
> 
> I wish I could help, but I am really far away.




Oh Mike, this is probably for the best. We all know what happens when Greeks get pissed off... Cities burn, Gods die, women are stolen etc. 


We don't need to slaughter him Greek style!  More like U.N. Style... "if you don't fix this situation then... I will be very upset."


----------



## mattscorn009 (Feb 6, 2012)

What exactly can you about this? Ive always been curious. If someone f*cks u over, what can you do? Isnt it like there word against yours? If you traded locally with some one I can understand what you could do, but what if its international. For future knowledge I would like to know.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I took Zack's advice and began to message everybody on this guy's facebook friends list. He must have got wind of it, because he made it so that strangers aren't able to view his friends list, and took down all relevant information from his public profile... and then put a picture of Lemmy up, so as to go undetected.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 6, 2012)

Why dont you tell the cops guys? Messaging him doesnt mean shit when he has the guitar. Sorry if Im sounding rude, but quick action is pertinent in this situation


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

And now he transformed his facebook page even more: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=529935583&sk=info

He removed the fact that he works for London Drug Warehouse.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

And now he either deleted the LungFlower page, or just blocked my profile.


----------



## maxident213 (Feb 6, 2012)

I threw up a thread about this on the Bloodred board (Vancouver metal forum). I'll forward any leads to you Adam. 

Bloodred Forum - View topic - Stolen guitar alert - ESP M7


----------



## trianglebutt (Feb 6, 2012)

What a doucher, I hope you find his ass and your guitar quick.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 6, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No need for cops brah



I don't understand the resistance to getting proper authorities involved around here. If you know who the guy is, it becomes pretty simple for them to do things for you, opposed to attempting to skirt the law yourself.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

I never said they're not involved. Its being handled, though any help is still appreciated.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 6, 2012)

What came inside the tiny box in lieu of the guitar? Hopefully not doo-doo.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 6, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I never said they're not involved. Its being handled, though any help is still appreciated.



Either way good stuff, you are a rather lucky individual thus far, let us hope it holds Adam.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 6, 2012)

I could still see all his pages and likes, so I spread it around.  he went to a pic of a z car.


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 6, 2012)

Vancouver BC? I live in the area, any more info that I could use?


----------



## antman95 (Feb 6, 2012)

what a fucking prick


----------



## Stealthtastic (Feb 6, 2012)

GRRRRR I can't get onto his facebook page nor his band page.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Feb 6, 2012)

that sucks, mojo sent.


----------



## Lirtle (Feb 6, 2012)

SS.org members are getting fucked over left and right. Not gonna lie, I'm kind of excited to see how this pans out.


----------



## Mendez (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh man this sucks 

This is definitely a fear I have with trading. I wish you the best of luck on getting it back!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

He actually deleted his facebook altogether. And to guitar-rob89, yes, I got caught up. I'm getting back to you now.


----------



## mhs (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's just sad when people like this comes along and ruins the good sports of trading-buying/selling. 
I hope Adam will receive his guitar back and that karma finds the bitch.

Nice to see how everyone gets involved in this


----------



## mattscorn009 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im never trading anything again


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't become discouraged. This is the third person to scam me in two years. I'm still at it.


----------



## mattscorn009 (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope u get ur axe back man, that is really just a horrible way to do someone. Most likely some drug addict.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Don't become discouraged. This is the third person to scam me in two years. I'm still at it.



*Looks at Adam's Itrader.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

mattscorn009 said:


> Im never trading anything again




Nah man, don't sweat it. I have had two lousy deals in three years also. Both times I was able to get it fixed.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

The cops should be getting all of the IP's he signed in with on his facebook, and then the IP used to make the email account.

There is no need for white hatness, this guy left enough info and the cops should be able to handle this easily and be at his door with the picture of the guitar and a warrant in less than three hours.

I wonder how many years in prison you would get for committing international fraud and grand theft. 

I would visit the cops in your area, in person with any digital images you have of the guitar, and then contact the police near the shipping address, give them the pictures too. 

If I were working for the police in the computer crimes unit, I would have hacked his facebook, email, and have more than enough to find the guitar. This guy is sloppy.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been involved in this before. You need to open a case with the cops in your area like Floppy said. However, at this point just about every person who has come in contact with him recently, including his band members know of the situation. Hopefully it won't even have to come to cops. Maybe his friends will put the pressure on him to return it.


----------



## Augury (Feb 7, 2012)

horrible info. i cant help you since im in the europe, but i hope you guys find dat cocksucker and show him what mordor is.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I have been involved in this before. You need to open a case with the cops in your area like Floppy said. However, at this point just about every person who has come in contact with him recently, including his band members know of the situation. Hopefully it won't even have to come to cops. Maybe his friends will put the pressure on him to return it.



I think he is sweating bullets right now, sooooo busted. Changing his facebook around?

Hopefully his friend's don't help him, aiding a felony in conspiracy? He is basically a virus, and his only cure is returning the guitar immediately.

They should even be able to get his phone texts from the phone company to find any accomplices.

That guitar looks like it is worth more than $1000 US, make sure the cops know this so they don't shelve the case.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

Its definitely worth more than a grand.

I'm really surprised over all of the support I've received over this, and I'm genuinely grateful, guys. Thanks so much - it means a lot to me.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Its definitely worth more than a grand.
> 
> I'm really surprised over all of the support I've received over this, and I'm genuinely grateful, guys. Thanks so much - it means a lot to me.



My mom was a victim of credit card fraud recently.

She knew I would try to find the people, no matter how much time, bribing, and effort it took. 

The credit card company settled things, but I am not over it, and still have suspicious IP addresses I collected from monitoring our network 24/7 like I always do. 

And if it happens again, I will bribe all of the proxy companies and learn enough Chinese to get them arrested in their own country with a masked Skype call that will appear to come from Beijing China.

Jurisdiction my ass.


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 7, 2012)

Saw this on Keith's facebook. really unfortunate dude. I'm sure you'll be cathing him pretty quick. This scumbag deserves exactly whats coming.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 7, 2012)

hope you get your guitar back soon. good vibes sent your way dude!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep the info coming. 

I have a friend in vancouver that is also a Jackson nut like myself. We've done deals before and he might know this guy so adam if you want to pm me some info to pass along to my friend I will.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 7, 2012)

...and hell followed with...

I can't imagine his bandmates don't know what he's done! 

Just got done hearing about a German kid doing something similar to Mastodon.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 7, 2012)

Hope you get it worked out ASAP Adam!


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> The cops should be getting all of the IP's he signed in with on his facebook, and then the IP used to make the email account.
> 
> There is no need for white hatness, this guy left enough info and the cops should be able to handle this easily and be at his door with the picture of the guitar and a warrant in less than three hours.
> 
> ...



Adam, that's probably the best thing you can do!!

Get this guy in jail, get gang banged by real men!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys the guy is in canada and homeboy here is in the states. Im not sure cops will care enough for a small claim item to get to it fast enough. 

Remember toms kxk thats now in australia because the cops wouldnt go to a pawn shop 40 min away?

That turned out well right?!


----------



## Advv (Feb 7, 2012)

I know how you feel dude. Got scammed two years ago. At least it was only $300. I banded with other victims of the same thief and we managed to get the cops to bust his ass. According to the government, he owes me $300 but it'll probably never get paid back. (This was in Aus btw)

Hope you bust his ass and break some knee caps.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 7, 2012)

WHAT A SCUMBAG.I added him on facebook,he said i was a stranger,and now i cant send friend requests for a week.Stealth,punish him.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

You could contact a military base near by, and see if they can use this as a training mission.

They could pretend the guitar is a hostage, I bet they would be down if you contact someone crazy enough.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 7, 2012)

please don't let him escape


----------



## RuffeDK (Feb 7, 2012)

For that guitar I'd do the same !!!

lol j/k - hope he is being dealt with. But DAUMN what a fine guitar !


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> Supporting Stealth!
> 
> But hey stealth, don't forget to mark him!



Dude, even Nazi's didn't steal a 7 string guitar from anyone.

This guy just messed with the wrong crew, keep this thread updated.

As of now, Stealth seems to be handling it, so I do not believe I need a briefing just yet. 

I almost forgot, you should also be contacting the FBI in the states, they could do more than a police department, especially internationally.


----------



## craigny (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh man...sorry to hear this...Adam is a cool dude, i've dealt with him a couple of times already, and shit like this is what f's it up for the legitimate gear whores like us who love trading gear.....what a scumbag move...seriously if you ned to screw over someone like that...i honestly pity you as well as want to kick your ass...hope you get some resolution to this....if i can help in anyway let me know bro......


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

hehe, I am so hoping this guy gets whats coming to him. By justice I didn't necessarily mean via the 5-0... pain and lots of it would do.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 7, 2012)

Would love to finally see a stolen gear thread turn into a "guy is fucked and gear is returned" thread. The guy seems to be stupid enough to get busted, so it will hopefully just be a matter of days. Best of luck, dude!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 7, 2012)

damn.... I love this thread,wish yall was around when I got my stuff ripped....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

At some point ppl are going to stop stealing guitars with more than 6 strings... 

"SS.org knows..."


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Feb 7, 2012)

im surprised this thread hasnt been stuck up top yet. hope you guys get him!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> ...and hell followed with...
> 
> I can't imagine his bandmates don't know what he's done!
> 
> Just got done hearing about a German kid doing something similar to Mastodon.



They do now.

I emailed each one of them. Then all their local rock radio stations. Then all the venues they have played in the last six months, then the studio and producer where they recorded their EP. Also emailed his employer and everyone whom I could find that "attended" one of their events. Oh yeah, and his girlfriend.


Oh Graham. Now everyone knows... 

Music career?

Over. I would say.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

I just woke up after getting some sleep. Now back to work on this.


----------



## Valserp (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy fucking shit! 



engage757 said:


> I emailed each one of them. Then all their local rock radio stations. Then all the venues they have played in the last six months, then the studio and producer where they recorded their EP. Also emailed his employer and everyone whom I could find that "attended" one of their events. Oh yeah, and his girlfriend.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> They do now.
> 
> I emailed each one of them. Then all their local rock radio stations. Then all the venues they have played in the last six months, then the studio and producer where they recorded their EP. Also emailed his employer and everyone whom I could find that "attended" one of their events. Oh yeah, and his girlfriend.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesM (Feb 7, 2012)

Engage757 just engaged a shit load of win.


----------



## Camer138 (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> They do now.
> 
> I emailed each one of them. Then all their local rock radio stations. Then all the venues they have played in the last six months, then the studio and producer where they recorded their EP. Also emailed his employer and everyone whom I could find that "attended" one of their events. Oh yeah, and his girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Excellent move. I hope this fucker gets caught, and pays a heavy price.. and to think I had him as a "friend" on facebook.. don't actually know who he is but I think he added me cause we're in the same local metal scene..

Anyhow, good luck, lets hope something gets done.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, the scorched earth approach, I approve


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 7, 2012)

Whilst I do applaud the E-bomb approach for it's sheer vitriol remember that it is never a bad idea to get the authorities involved to ensure a happy outcome - one would hope he doesn't do anything rash in a fit of pique after a smear campaign. 

Here's to a satisfactory resolution


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> At some point ppl are going to stop stealing guitars with more than 6 strings...
> 
> "SS.org knows..."




oh hho ho!!! 

WE KNOOOOOOOWWWW!


----------



## Augury (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I emailed each one of them. Then all their local rock radio stations. Then all the venues they have played in the last six months, then the studio and producer where they recorded their EP. Also emailed his employer and everyone whom I could find that "attended" one of their events. Oh yeah, and his girlfriend.


Holy fucking shit! [2]


----------



## murakami (Feb 7, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> Vancouver BC? I live in the area, any more info that I could use?


 

yeah, me too. i live here too. tell me some info about him

which london drugs does he work at? i have a few friends who work at the hastings and also robson london drugs


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

He works at the Delta B.C. Warehouse. He apparently isn't in today. 

Oh, and his Mom said he says he sent the guitar and that she will be speaking with him, is trying to call him now supposedly. Momma's PEEESSSEDD.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait he sent it back?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

he told her that he sent the guitar to Adam, which, by the box with a pedal chassis in it, and his course of action since, makes it fairly obvious, that he didn't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, can you pweaaase pm me the number/s!


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread just gets better and better... SS.org I salute you.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

The guy should return the guitar and end this right now.

He has to know he is completely fucked at this point and it can only get worse for him. I don't know how it works in Canada but in the states if he commits a felony, he will have to explain it on every job application for the rest of his life.

I really do want to see the guitar returned, so that is the main priority in my eyes. The best people to contact would probably be his parents, because I think they would try and save him from the mess he put himself in before the cops get him.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa, I just posted the future!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ok, can you pweaaase pm me the number/s!




Think she is fed up, said too many people are calling her and she is going to find him now.  It is the Delta B.C. London drug warehouse.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey STealth, are you close to Delta?


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Think she is fed up, said too many people are calling her and she is going to find him now.  It is the Delta B.C. London drug warehouse.


I applaud your effort good sir  
This thread just shows how awesome this community really is.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 7, 2012)

HAHA! Well done! Keep us updated!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

Between Zack, my friend Rick, my girlfriend, and myself, I think we've got this cornered. I'm not yet convinced or satisfied. I'm hammering out the details.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't trust him to ship it.

The guy's mom should deliver the guitar to Stealth.

He will want to end this as quickly as possible and that sounds like a logical solution.


----------



## infernalservice (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam, PM me the guys address. I want to buy him a lifetime NAMBLA membership.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Hey STealth, are you close to Delta?



Relatively, Joey just checked this morning and no package. Ill be going later this week


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Between Zack, my friend Rick, my girlfriend, and myself, I think we've got this cornered. I'm not yet convinced or satisfied. I'm hammering out the details.




As soon as the guitar delivers, it becomes a case. A grand theft case. Then you have it surrounded bro.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm reminded of the proverb; "hell hath no fury like people who spend too much time on the internet scorned."


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> He works at the Delta B.C. Warehouse. He apparently isn't in today.
> 
> Oh, and his Mom said he says he sent the guitar and that she will be speaking with him, is trying to call him now supposedly. Momma's PEEESSSEDD.



Hell hath no fury like a Mom who discovers her son being a douche.

Illicit spliff? Stash of porn? These misdemeanour's pale into insignificance with grand theft and criminal records......

Unleash the MILF!?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 7, 2012)

when all else fails......tell on them


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Bozz. You're a great guy to deal with. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask. This shit is crazy. I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> As soon as the guitar delivers, it becomes a case. A grand theft case. Then you have it surrounded bro.



Indeed.

Grand theft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*"Penalties:

In Pennsylvania, felony larceny of items valued above $2,000 could land a person in jail for over six years. If the stolen items total less than $50 in value, the larceny would be considered a misdemeanor or a summary offense."*

Extradition may be the next step, and we are pals with Canada so it shouldn't be hard. I do believe the list price of that guitar exceeds $2k so this guy could get six years.

I have a feeling things are happening, so sit tight Adam. This guy's mom isn't going to let him get 6 years over this.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Hell hath no fury like a Mom who discovers her son being a douche.
> 
> Illicit spliff? Stash of porn? These misdemeanour's pale into insignificance with grand theft and criminal records......
> 
> Unleash the MILF!?




She ain't a MILF, trust me.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> She ain't a MILF, trust me.



As long as she's furious I guess that suffices 

It does infuriate me to see honest and respectable folks exploited by the unscrupulous shite-nozzles of the world.......as before, hoping for a swift and just resolution.


----------



## murakami (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Relatively, Joey just checked this morning and no package. Ill be going later this week


 
whats this losers name? the facebook page is not available.
i can make some calls.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Graham Mcgee, he took his fb down


----------



## xshreditupx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Graham Mcgee, he took his fb down





it figures. i gotta say its awesome the way everyone is coming together to get this done. ADAM, keep me posted on how things go. i talked to a few of my friends up there and they can have an army together hahaha. fans of bands show much love!!!! lets make this happen. 


we should try to keep this togetherness going on this board!!!!! good show everyone


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

UGGGGgggg!!!!!


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is awesome  I know where to come now if I ever get fucked over like this. This guy is so screwed.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 7, 2012)

grahammcgee&#39;s Channel - YouTube

His youtube channel, this is great guys, I love the internet even more now.

Still hoping for the guitar to come back sooon!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Apparently Evans dad is a constable, if I get a hold of his dad ill be sure to let him know his son is a thief


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

It's Graham's dad, not Evan's. 

He's the guy at the bottom of this page: City of Richmond BC - Richmond RCMP Auxiliary Constables

I've been told a few times that the guitar will be denied upon delivery, thus having it returned to me. However, I can't trust that its the truth just yet.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok ill call his dad in a bit and let him know what his son is up to


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

I already contacted his dad, but received no response yet. The address that this dude had me send the guitar to is in fact his father's address. Seems really stupid.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 7, 2012)

I see that Video has already been E-bombed. The wheels of justice are swift and often given to the use of interesting vernacular terms as well as other, punning put-downs. I particularly liked "Shitcunts" and "How dare you try to steal a 7 string, we&#65279; are smarter than you, one string smarter".

Vitriol applauded.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

I got tears in my eyes, when I saw all the teamwork from you guys helping out. 

I want that Graham fuckface to be punished!!! Really bad!!! 

I sent him a message on youtube.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

O


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 7, 2012)

Officially joined the ebomb on the youtube video. Hope this all ends well for the victim, it sucks that good people have to deal with fools like this, such is the world....


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 7, 2012)

How dumb can this fuckbag be!?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Unleash the MILF!?


 
Unleash the MILF indeed. What's his mom look like? 

EDIT: Even if she isn't a MILF. Bring her to me...


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its really too bad his dads a cop, I had some great plans



It feels so nice, that his dad is a cop and he's a fucking thief.



Adam, please go to some lawyer or something, I want to see this idiot in jail. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Insanity (Feb 7, 2012)

This is pretty damn impressive I must say


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm especially impressed with JPMike's posts on that video. So to-the-point.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

We should post this thread around as to discourage future thieves. Its so nice finally being in a position to help someone past a little bit of harrassment for once.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 7, 2012)

This is most excellent.

Nice work djents.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm especially impressed with JPMike's posts on that video. So to-the-point.



Nothing beats the truth, bro!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 7, 2012)

Insanity said:


> This is pretty damn impressive I must say



Agreed, the unity and perseverance in making this dudes life miserable and retrieving the guitar is very impressive, and the best thing is the perpetrator appears to deserve it fully.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> We should post this thread around as to discourage future thieves. Its so nice finally being in a position to help someone past a little bit of harrassment for once.


STOP

Sticky time!



JPMike said:


> Nothing beats the truth, bro!!


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2012)

> Dude you better give the guitar&#65279; back your mom is super pissed
> 
> thebastards 7 minutes ago 3


----------



## JamesM (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

Honestly, I might don't know everyone in this forum personally, but I have seen their threads, their NGDs, their ads, their tips, their nonsense posts in the off topic section and what not.

So each time, I see these little avatars with the pictures, I know who's one of them after all and what he's like. It feels like, I am in this place, like school, where we kinda share our everyday life (guitar wise at least) in a way.

So yeah, of course I am going to help and try to do my best, cause after all I know that they might do the same for me. Plus to say, that guitar being stolen might have wanted it for me, so we get it back from the scumbag and I get it. (jk). lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

This is like the only youtube vid where I'm gonna spend literally all day reading the comments. I wonder how soon they'll disable commenting on that page.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

> Dude&#65279; you better give the guitar back your mom is super pissed


----------



## Edika (Feb 7, 2012)

Joined the youtube assault. Fuck this loser! I hope his band kicks him out and the issue is resolved with M-7 safely returning home .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Now this might be my common sense acting up again...

But why would you try to scam someone in a trade you make over the internet when:

1) You have a Facebook page and use your real name in the transaction
2) Have a band who posts their stuff on the internet
3) Can be tracked relatively easily on the internet as a result of session logging, etc

Seems he'd have been better off figuring out who you are, making a trip to the US, robbing you and fleeing back to Canada.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

this fuckstick doesn't deserve to steal Kyuss lyrics either.

Sad thing is, his band didn't sound half bad to me in that vid. It's a shame their guitarist killed them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Owneddd


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

Check this out, guys:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Literally within 24 hours... Goes to show a lot of the time when cops say they can't do anything they simply lack the motivation...


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2012)

lol, freaking awesome.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh shit! Loomis is spreadin' it now? It's on like Donkey Kong...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Spread it like syphillis, ill try and get people in my area playing in bands to sour his rep further


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that picture is small, but Loomis has it up on his facebook, thanks to Keith.

My question is... where are memes? 24 hours and not one has surfaced.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Now this might be my common sense acting up again...
> 
> But why would you try to scam someone in a trade you make over the internet when:
> 
> ...




Common sense isn't so common anymore.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> My question is... where are memes? 24 hours and not one has surfaced.



I was wondering this...

another victim to SS.org Meme based death hole!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Just spoke with his dad and he said the package should be on its way back.

However, he said that graham cancelled the trade and sent the pedal as good will. (lol) and that he didnt have intentions of stealing it, he said scammed is a strong word to use, but he seemed like a nice guy


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

No, the package is not on its way back, it was never even delivered, let alone denied.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry i meant when it gets there it should be sent back, his dad is a cop and should be trustable


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

So wait, did his dad say that package was denied, or that it will be denied? Whatever you can tell me would be helpful. I don't know why he talked to you and hasn't called me back.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> However, he said that graham cancelled the trade and sent the pedal as good will.



Umm, didn't Adam receive an empty "pedal-sized" box?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

There ya go Adam. Kinda the best I could think of without liquor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Will be. Try calling him again i guess, he picked up when i called


----------



## engage757 (Feb 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Just spoke with his dad and he said the package should be on its way back.
> 
> However, he said that graham cancelled the trade and sent the pedal as good will. (lol) and that he didnt have intentions of stealing it, he said scammed is a strong word to use, but he seemed like a nice guy




When business deals are cancelled, it helps to tell the other party involved. A lot.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Word, I didnt bother arguing. I just told him im a third party trying to help a friend out


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

il just leave this here...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 7, 2012)

with all due respect to the OP, for whom this is no laughing matter, this is way more entertaining than any daytime soap, all from the comfort of a work cubicle.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

His parents clearly don't understand the seriousness of the situation. They better be telling the truth, because they are obstructing justice and aiding a possible felon knowingly.

I wouldn't use the word scam, I would use the words GRAND THEFT, EXTRADITION, and OVER SIX YEARS IN PRISON.

Him changing his facebook around is proof of deception and a clear attempt at hiding his identity.

His parents aren't taking this seriously, maybe it's time to press full charges on everyone involved.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm headed to the police department to make an official report. If this isn't resolved by the package being denied, it could be bad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Not worth theheadache if the guitar is coming back but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm headed to the police department to make an official report. If this isn't resolved by the package being denied, it could be bad.



Good luck man.

I would also contact the FBI, since they have much more jurisdiction than your local police, and they should have a better computer crimes unit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

So the pedal box WAS empty right?


----------



## murakami (Feb 7, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Good luck man.
> 
> I would also contact the FBI, since they have much more jurisdiction than your local police, and they should have a better computer crimes unit.


 

as sad as it is, the fbi wont waste time on something like this. 

called london drugs main office a couple times to let them know they have an asshole thief working for them.

can't find a number for the delta warehouse though. it doesn't seem to be listed, or under a different name.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So the pedal box WAS empty right?


hopefully so ... this may have gone way over the top if there has just been some serious miscommunication!

However I am pretty sure the OP had tried to contact him a lot over this and if he is deleting all his social networks etc it doesn't paint him as innocent.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

As I said, I want the guy and his parents to realize, what they did is a felony.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2012)

Jontain said:


> hopefully so ... this may have gone way over the top if there has just been some serious miscommunication!
> 
> However I am pretty sure the OP had tried to contact him a lot over this and if he is deleting all his social networks etc it doesn't paint him as innocent.



To quote Adam's Facebook.



From Adam's Facebook said:


> *I was just scammed by some fool from the Vancouver area. His name is Evan Finlay (or Findlay), supposedly. He could have given me a bogus name. My guitar hasn't yet been delivered to his place because I sent it three days after he sent his end. When his end showed up, it was a small empty box instead of the guitar he agreed to send*


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah doesn't really sound like it was sent out as a gesture of good will more to trick the m7 being sent by saying hey look heres the tracking etc etc.

Just always best to check before he suffers more from ss.org backlash lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Jontain said:


> hopefully so ... this may have gone way over the top if there has just been some serious miscommunication!
> 
> However I am pretty sure the OP had tried to contact him a lot over this and if he is deleting all his social networks etc it doesn't paint him as innocent.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pandor4 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've literally just joined this forum to say this is the most brilliant thing I've seen on the internet for a while. I hope the kid gets what's coming to him


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 7, 2012)

I felt so epic this morning staking out the guy's house. Lets just hope this gets resolved as quickly as possible, huge props to Mehtab for getting in contact with the dad!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

It was an empty pedal box he sent me - in other words, a pedal that had the electronics ripped out of it.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Oh I thought you meant box as in just the packaging for a pedal, but stripping out the electronics from the casing is just ... odd.


----------



## Kimling (Feb 7, 2012)

What the hell?! Such a sh*tfaced c**ksucker!
I read this whole thread and the first thing that popped into my mind was this song:



I hope ya flip some guy the bird 
He cuts you off and you're forced to swerve 
In front of the Beatles' tour bus 
A Bookmobile and a Mack truck 
Hauling hazardous biological waste 
The light turns red you have no brakes 
And "Hard Copy" gets it all on tape 
So you can see the look on your face 

Die Die Die Die Die Die Die 
Die Die Die Die Die Die Die 

I hope your Pinto begins to spin 
Takes out a disabled Vietnam Veteran 
Mows down a Nobel Peace Prize Winner 
And maybe some orphans having Christmas dinner 
Perhaps even the British Royal Family 
And the Rabbi that's clutching the bottle-fed puppy 
And we can't forget the newlyweds 
And those Jerry's Kids are as good as dead 

I hope this helps to emphasize 
I hope this helps to clarify 
I hope you die 

I hope your cellmate thinks he's God 
But C.N.N. refer to him as "Bowling Ball Bag Bob" 
Serving time again for abuse of a corpse 
Only this time the victim's a Clydesdale horse 
While he masturbates to photos of livestock 
He does the "Silence of the Lambs" dance to Christian Rock 
Eats feces and quotes from "Deliverance" 
And fights with his imaginary playmate Vince 

Die Die Die Die Die Die Die 
Die Die Die Die Die Die Die 

I hope he grins like Jack Nicholson 
And forces you to play a game called "Balls On Chin" 
And whatever happens next is all a blur 
But you remember "fist" can be a verb 
And when you finally regain consciousness 
You're bound and gagged in a wedding dress 
And the prison guard looks the other way 
'Cause he's the guy ya flipped the bird the other day 

I hope this helps to emphasize 
I hope this helps to clarify 
I hope you die 




SS.org is the best play in the world.
I really hope this guy is caught and is forced to face the consequences of his actions. A sterrn telling of by mom is not really enough


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Biggest props to joey for waking up at 6am to get there!!!! Everyone should go like his band on fb.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 7, 2012)

i commented the vid.be as bad as you can guys.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 7, 2012)

I really wanna know how the fucker feels at the moment!!!!


----------



## gulli05 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm really glad to see the SS.org community fights thieves and scammers and helps out fellow musicians and guitarists in need. 

To the owner of the guitar, I hope that you get the guitar returned to you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2012)

*You know, I was going to take the time to edit out all the bullshit that compromises this site's position/neutrality (and rules for that matter), but I just don't have it in me. 

Folks in here better count their lucky stars (especially the few on their very last straw). 

Next time, lets keep the internet tough guy bullshit to a minimum. Got it?*


----------

